#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  Anyone Using Nation Trust Bank Open API Banking ?

## Beacon

Recently Nation Trust bank announced they've introduced the Open API banking facility for corporate, Startups and SME's. I'm just wondering this open API is only for their portal or Funneling providers like Lanka Pay,etc? We all can appreciate this innovation can enable as an avenue for major accounting and finance management platforms such as Quickbook, Xero or even any Sri Lankan pioneer accounting platforms.. anyone tried this yet? Anyway, I just raised my concern on their forum, Let's see what they are telling us.

----------


## harshanas

According to the articles that I read about Nations Trust's Open API system, it is open to everyone. Not just the funneling providers. People like retailers who have POS systems can integrate the APIs that allow customers to do transactions directly from their bank accounts.  :Smile:

----------


## Beacon

> According to the articles that I read about Nations Trust's Open API system, it is open to everyone. Not just the funneling providers. People like retailers who have POS systems can integrate the APIs that allow customers to do transactions directly from their bank accounts.


I just raised my concern about integration with major Accounting software's to use their public API to get that, Let's see how it goes  :Smile:

----------

